# Which KVM hosts support custom ISOs?



## willie (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm interested in playing with the GuixSD and NixOS distros... do any KVM hosts either have ready made images, or allow setting a custom install?  Hourly billing would be nice since I might sometimes want large VM's for purposes like software builds.  If monthly I'd like to keep costs fairly low and a smallish  VM will probably do.  Thanks.


----------



## ExonHost (Nov 6, 2015)

You can try Lunanode.


----------



## OnSebastian (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi,


we are offering Custom ISO for our VPS.


Once you have ordered a VPS just send in a support Ticket with the needed ISO and we will add it to your VM within a few minutes.


If you have any other questions, feel free to ask 


Best Regards
Sebastian


----------



## HBAndrei (Nov 7, 2015)

Vultr is the one that comes to mind... upload .iso -> vnc console -> win.


----------



## ikoula (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello,


On our Public Cloud you can push whatever ISO you want and make a step by step install in console mode.


For more info check out this page.


----------



## zionvps (Dec 2, 2015)

We also offer custom ISO's. You just have to provide us with a link of your ISO image and we will deploy it to your KVM VPS control panel.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 2, 2015)

IWStack does, I've used it to load BSDs before


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Dec 3, 2015)

Most KVM providers should allow custom ISO uploads as long as its supported and it doesn't affect the nodes in anyway that they are hosted on. If an images is not in the list just open a support request and I am sure they would upload it for you.


----------

